# oh dear Robert Smith...remember this



## Jump2It (7 August 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/olympics2012/7634/312320.html


----------



## philamena (7 August 2012)

Hee hee! "Eat their hoof dust!"


----------



## silu (8 August 2012)

Maybe Robert had forgotten that Scott was fortunate enough to have a £2,000,000 gelding! bought for him to ride. Boy did Scott do a great job with what he was given to ride but think basis of what Robert said was correct.Hopefully the gold medal will encourage owners for the future.


----------



## Equibrit (8 August 2012)

He's a chip off the old block, His father couldn't avoid taliking his way in to trouble either.


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (8 August 2012)

Hmmm !!! not heard much about him recently either, where is he ?? but I agree definately a chip off the old block.


----------



## Mynstrel (8 August 2012)

Don't you think though, that he forfeited his right to an opinion on whoever was on the teamwhen he sold his potential olympic horse to the Saudis?


----------



## Auslander (8 August 2012)

Miserable git! I commented...


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

Ah but  listen, he is  saying we lack horsepower, not rider talent, because all our top horses were sold, including his, because there was NO BRITISH BACKING even though it was sought.


----------



## ribbons (8 August 2012)

Kirstykate suggests "ah but listen"  
That's the trouble with some people, they don't read or listen properly then jump on the keyboard and rattle off some half cocked interpretation of the actual facts.


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

ribbons said:



			Kirstykate suggests "ah but listen"  
That's the trouble with some people, they don't read or listen properly then jump on the keyboard and rattle off some half cocked interpretation of the actual facts.
		
Click to expand...

Here here


----------



## millitiger (8 August 2012)

Whether he was slagging off the riders or the horses, he got it wrong either way didn't he?


----------



## kirstykate (8 August 2012)

No he didn't, apart from Nick on paper its not the best team, the boys came good when it mattered


----------



## woodtiger (9 August 2012)

I am fairly sure that Rob would have been among the first to congratulate the team on their performance. I doubt whether he and Talan's owners took the decision to sell at all lightly, but with a 50-50 chance of selection how could they afford to take the chance that the horse might not be right?
On paper there were many teams that were in with a shout. Who could have foreseen the French and German teams not qualifying for the second round, but that is showjumping. Rob is once of the best horsemen in the world and I believe that he is qualified to have an opinion, whether others agree or not.


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

kirstykate said:



			Here here

Click to expand...

He's a sublime rider. You can't necessarily be good at riding and talking. Too many people are good at the latter.


----------



## Allover (9 August 2012)

woodtiger said:



			I am fairly sure that Rob would have been among the first to congratulate the team on their performance. I doubt whether he and Talan's owners took the decision to sell at all lightly, but with a 50-50 chance of selection how could they afford to take the chance that the horse might not be right?
On paper there were many teams that were in with a shout. Who could have foreseen the French and German teams not qualifying for the second round, but that is showjumping. Rob is once of the best horsemen in the world and I believe that he is qualified to have an opinion, whether others agree or not.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that Talans owners did not know that the horse was being sold and i would disagree totally that he is one of the best horsemen in the world. This article just makes him sound like a ungracious bitter man with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Rowreach (9 August 2012)

I commented on the other thread about this interview a day or two ago.  When it took place, Robert was saying what most people were thinking.  He was being pretty pragmatic about his own chances of selection, having sold his Olympic prospect, and I don't think there were any sour grapes involved here.  He was right in saying that Nick Skelton is streets ahead of anyone else atm.  And he was right in that we seemingly lacked horsepower and results at the time.  I imagine he is as pleased as the rest of us with the result this week.

As for selling off our best horses, unfortunately these people have to make a living, and sometimes sentiment cannot come into it.  Mary King did it to build her dream home, Carl Hester says he wants an end to the hard graft and the mortgage - if I had a horse worth that much I'm afraid I would probably sell it to the Saudis or anyone else with enough money (although I'd probably cry for months).


----------

